# Fujitsu-Siemens S7110 fan problem, help with dsdt needed.

## mardicas

Hello,

as many laptops do, so does my Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook S7110.

Some report that the fan is always off or spinning slow, resulting in overheating, but my fan keeps spinning all the time on full speed.

It did not have this problem with Tuxonice 2.6.23-rc10, but now I use the latest stable  Tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r9.

No, I wont switch back, because suspend does not work with the older kernel.

Other F-S like the Amilos DSDT seem to have a FAN section witch can be fixed, but the Lifebook S7110 does not. And some people said that it is more complex than the Amilos. 

I have also had reports of trying to fake the OS that is running, but no success.

I don't have anything under the acpi/fan section and the thermal_zone is as useless as a brick(always 27degrees and the cooling method or whatever is not supported or similar). But i can get the correct temperature with lm-sensors and the core2duo driver under the Hardware Monitoring.

I know that the fan should be controllable via OS, because in windows there are programs that can do that with this laptop.

Here are the options i have still left to try:

1)Try the 27 vanilla sources(i would have to patch the fujitsu_laptop module and tuxonice[its not too hard i know] and other stuff and it would be probably unstable)

2)Try the latest unstable tuxonice.(will do it today, but probably it won't help)

2)Fix the DSDT if it is possible at all or has something to do with the fan.

3)Try myself the faking OS, but it probably won't help at all,since it did not help others.

4)Update to the 1.34 BIOS, witch has only a fix about security chip, I will do that, but others have done it already with no luck at all.

Do not bother to give me the 'atleast yours is not overheating' or similar, because it is the same problem as overheating. It will kill my fan eventualy and burn my brains. And I really want to solve this problem!

Here you can view the DSDT I have: 

http://ivan.serezhkin.com/s7110/dsdt.1.33.gz

If someone could help me to pinpoint the section that has something to do with the fan, it would be awesome.

What my goal is:

1)Find a fix that would make it possible to turn the fan on and off via proc/sys.

2)Make the fan turn itself off and on when appropriate.

3)Find a solution to people whos fan is not working at all, thus rendering the laptop hard to use(with linux). 

Thanks for any good advice.

Related reading:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-March/004688.html

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/231408/+viewstatus

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/72775

----------

## mardicas

I tryed the bios update. Also faking the os.

Still no luck.

----------

## IvanMajhen

Did you try fixed dsdt?

----------

## mardicas

Well, i wrote to Andriy Gapon.

He wrote:

"I looked through your DSDT and indeed it is quite different from what I am used to. There are no FAN devices defined and thermal zone doesn't have _AL and _AC defined. Thus I really doubt that fan speed is controlled via ACPI TZ in this case.

Maybe it is done through a proprietary driver (in Windows, I mean), maybe it is done via ACPI-defined embedded controller (EC), maybe through BIOS (SMM), maybe through hardware.

If you know how you can control speed of the fan(s) on low level, then you can definitely add FAN devices following my example. But I emphasize - you must already know how to do this, i.e. which memory addresses or IO ports should be written and what values, etc."

It seems the only resonable way to get some control over the fan is to get fujitsu to release some sort of information about this.

----------

## mardicas

Oh, and the dsdt had only a silly little warning, about not returning a value sometimes. This should not affect the cooling.

----------

## mardicas

When i get home i will write a letter to F-S, maybe we get lucky...

----------

